# Fish suggestion for Flora Fluval Please :)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I want to start a Fluval Flora at my office desk .
It will be a planted tank with glasso , HC , chain hair grass and an small XMas tree.

I want to keep a pair of dwarf fish but I cant decide , I am thinking about :

A pair of Electric/Cobalt Blue balloon Rams:










or

A pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides super red:










any other suggestion ?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd go with the Super reds  Looks more natural then the Eletric blues.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

which one has better personality and its cooler ?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I think electric blues are more eye catching and more of a show fish than the super reds but i also agree with Momobobo


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I assume both are plant friendly and do not dig up like other cichlids right?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

How big is the Flora? I see 7.9G online, is that correct? 

If so, IMHO it's too small for these fish. I don't know anything about the balloon rams, but 8G for a pair of Apistos is definitely not enough IMO. 

Personally I'd go with a group of small tetras, like neons, or if you want more personality a good old betta. Or even both. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, 7.9G is too small for either of those fish to be happy
How about a few furcata rainbows or some threadfin rainbows? They are colorful, stay small and are quite active


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions , Actually I dont neon and cardinal tetras , I do have some in my tank but I dont see them at alllll 

but I liked threadfin rainbows if this is what in below picture , I did not see in the stores :


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions , Actually I dont neon and cardinal tetras , I do have some in my tank but I dont see them at alllll


Fair enough. 

How about a few male endlers (male only, otherwise you'll be overrun!)? Or galaxy rasboras?

And even a few shrimps! They are remarkably entertaining.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

not endlers but I thought about galaxy rasboras, aren't they shy like cardinals ?

have you seen threadfin rainbows like the picture in the stores or anyone who breed them ?

Shrimp and otos are part of planted tank


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> not endlers but I thought about galaxy rasboras, aren't they shy like cardinals ?
> 
> have you seen threadfin rainbows like the picture in the stores or anyone who breed them ?
> 
> Shrimp and otos are part of planted tank


To be honest I've never kept galaxy rasboras, so I don't know. But they sure look pretty.

I don't find cardinals to be shy, by the way. Maybe it depends on the tank, but mine don't hide or anything even when I get close to the tank. And no, I don't have any cardinals for sale that I'm trying to sell you. 

Good luck with the decision. Exciting times. Threadfin rainbows look like a good idea too, btw, I agree.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

So far these are in my top list :

1- threadfin rainbow








2- furcata rainbows








2- galaxy rasboras


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> not endlers but I thought about galaxy rasboras, aren't they shy like cardinals ?
> 
> have you seen threadfin rainbows like the picture in the stores or anyone who breed them ?
> 
> Shrimp and otos are part of planted tank


I have galaxy rasboras and threadfin rainbows in one of my tanks. The rasboras, while lovely, are quite shy and tend to hang out hidden in the plants. The rainbows on the hand are bold and are usually out in the open. The males show off for the females just like in the picture posted. I have seen them at IPU (Richmond) fairly recently. I got mine from Pat/Mykiss so you may want to PM him to see if he is planning on bringing anymore in. I know that if he did, I would grab a few more.

I've never kept furcatas but they look nice!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks ,
So I stick with some threadfin rainbow and some furcata rainbows  I ask Pat once my tank cycled 

I have never kept these fishes .

Anyone has experience with furcata rainbows ? in the youtube videos they are not shy and really active .


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How many male and female is the best in a threadfin rainbow group?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I've have seen threadfins at Aquariums West and Noah's pet arc on Broadway.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a pair of males & they look like the pics. Unfortunately for you, I picked them up from Gregg.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

IPU has threadfins on sale starting tomorrow


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How about furcata rainbows, anyone know who is selling them?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

http://islandpets.ca/burnaby.html

I had furcata rainbows about 4 or 5 years ago, IIRC I had maybe 3 males to 5 females. I had 1 dominant male that was aggressive to all the other furcatas. Bought mine @ Aquariums West back then, so they should be able to bring it in.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I checked Aquarium West today , they had some, but not high fins one.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some furcatas from Aquariums West in my 22 gallon super long. They're lovely. They're active and friendly. 

I think they would fit into my Ebi but I wouldn't put them in there because they do seem to like to keep moving in a group across the long tank. 

Some killifish do very well in an Ebi, like the northobranchius (?) and aphyosemion. I have had them both. The aphyosemion primigenium spawned constantly and their babies grew up in the tank with their younger siblings. They were fine in a small tank and they're not tiny fish.

Dwarf orange crayfish are very handsome in an Ebi, too! (I have some in mine)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Look at these , are they furcatas or something else?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Take everything out, add a big decorative piece of cured live rock, some salt & a red frogfish:lol::lol:

You know you want to:bigsmile:

Anthony


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Judging from the title and comments...those are Golden Gertrudes, very beautiful...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Anthony , yes I love to have RedFrog but I really cant maintain saltwater tank in the office , its too much work.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes they are Pseudomugil gertrudae same family (Pseudomugil furcatus)


----------

